# ATHENS | The Hellinikon - Metropolitan Park and Urban Development | Demo



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

the project will take place at the site of the old airport of Athens (Hellinikon). The discussions for the development for the area are taking place for years. Lamda Development (along with Fosun and Al Maabar) are the companies which will build and exploit the project.

The problem is that the new goverment wants more money from the deal. The plan is to start the work in 2016 but as i said there is problem with the new government so we will see how it goes.

Anyway, around couple weeks ago the company launched their new website so i decided to create a new thread, here are some info and renders of the project:



> *Hellinikon*, an investment of €8 billion, is the largest urban development project in Europe, The vision for a pioneer master plan has great emphasis on the creation of a metropolitan park of 2Μ sq.m, as well as on the enhancement of the coastal front that will be fully accessible to the public.
> 
> *Our vision* for the development of the former Hellinikon airport is the design of a pioneering development for Athens, with great emphasis on the creation of a world class metropolitan park, as well as the enhancement of the coastal front fully accessible to the public.
> 
> ...


*Video*:






*Renders*:














































http://lamdadev.com/el


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

great project!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought it had been cancelled by Syriza's government.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ Nope. *25 February 2015* - "Audit Court issues final ruling in favour of Hellinikon airport sale" http://en.enikos.gr/economy/24664,A...ing-in-favour-of-Hellinikon-airport-sale.html


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Is still Foster involved with these towers?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes



> The selection of internationally acclaimed architectural office FOSTERS + PARTNERS, as well as numerous Greek and international firms, in addition to the significant project’s contribution to the international environment, guarantee the implementation of model projects and design principles with the aim of substantially improving the standard of living of the development’s end users.
> 
> www.thehellinikon.com


Also, from last June from the press conference of Lamda Development and their partners a video of the architect Antoinette Nassopoulos of Foster + Partners:






another one aerial view










and the masterplan










http://www.werk.us/portfolio/hellinikon-master-plan/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*Memorandum of Understanding for Hellinikon*

*June 7, 2016*



> Today June 7, 2016, a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between the Hellenic Republic Asset Development Fund SA, HELLINIKON Global I. S.A. and Lamda Development S.A. The Memorandum of Understanding amends the existing Share Sale and Purchase Agreement of HELLINIKON S.A. of 14.11.2014, in which important technical features of the Hellinikon former airport’s redevelopment are delimited so that the Project is fully aligned with the expectations of the citizens, the local communities and the wider region of metropolitan Athens.
> Today's agreement, which specifies all the basic design requirements and economic parameters of the Project is a milestone because it provides the opportunity to accelerate all procedures for commencing the project that will become the largest urban regeneration throughout Europe for the coming years.





> The basic design includes the upgrading of the beach, residential developments, superregional and local commerce, hotel facilities and recreational areas, utilization of the Olympic facilities and the creation of new sports facilities, a new golf course, venues that highlight our cultural heritage, educational facilities and research centers etc. Moreover, within the Project’s framework the investors undertake the creation, financing and maintenance of the largest Greek, and one of the largest in the world, Metropolitan Green and Recreational Park, which jointly with the public use green areas of the site will cover and aggregate area of 2.600.000m2, that is 42% of the entire site. The investors undertake the financing and construction of all transport infrastructure, public facilities and utilities networks, all necessary port works, the creation of 50klm of sidewalks and bicycle paths which will create the necessary connection with the existing and the new rail networks, the underground routing of parts of Posidonos Avenue, the renovation and operation of all listed buildings within the site, as well as the creation of a 1 kilometer beach with free-access to the public.


Full press release ---> ---> http://lamdadev.com/en/investors-in...morandum-of-understanding-for-hellinikon.html


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

The time has come!! Can't wait to see what miracles Foster is gonna do there .


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

gm2263 said:


> I present you hereby the skyscrapers as per screen captures from the Hellenic National radio Television Network. The footage which can ve seen *HERE* (in Greek).
> 
> Of course these are NOT the final designs of the towers but we must expect that the heights, scaling and relative perspectives as far as volumetric relations are concerned will look something like what is seen below.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

gm2263 said:


> *Marina Residential Tower | Hellinikon | 60fl | 200m | Pro*
> (ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ)
> 
> Και μια πρόγευση (Ναι ρε φίλε, το γράφω, δεν αντέχω!, Tολμαω!!! Όπως τα έβαλα στο Facebook, ούτε photobucket, ούτε τίποτα!!!)


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Renowned Architect Norman Foster to Design the Elliniko Project*
http://greece.greekreporter.com/201...norman-foster-to-design-the-elliniko-project/


> Renowned architect Norman Foster and his firm, Foster + Partners, will design the ambitious project of the former Athens airport area in Elliniko, on behalf of Lamda Development.
> 
> The former Athens airport site on the so-called Athens Riviera was transferred by the Greek State to the Lamda Development consortium on Tuesday, after one year and a half of political bickering over its privatization. Lamda Development has hired Foster + Partners to carry out the design of the multi-billion euro project.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.thehellinikon.com/en/the-project.html#cat1


> The selection of the internationally acclaimed architectural firm FOSTER + PARTNERS together with ARUP Engineers, Charles Anderson Landscape Architecture (USA) and numerous reputable Greek designer offices, safeguards the strategic vision of the Developer, that is the design and development of a project that will have a significant positive impact on the living standard of the project’s end-users.
> 
> In specific, the design principles include:
> 
> ...


170638046


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.werk.us/portfolio/hellinikon-metropolitan-park/
*Hellinikon Metropolitan Park*


> The Hellinikon Metropolitan Park is a 200-hectare landscape of cultural and natural beauty, located outside of Athens, Greece. Primarily located on the grounds of the Hellinikon former airport and the site for the 2004 Olympics it is bordered by Hymettus Mountains to the east, a golf course to the south and the Saronic Gulf on the west side.
> 
> The new parks basic structure is organized by the wavy crossing road and three pedestrian axes that traverse the site. Two of them are reused thin sections of the international and domestic runways. The third is a new pedestrian spine connecting the new shopping mall nearest the mountains through the park and village and to the beach. These three lines meet and form a triangle that is the existing location for the 2004 Olympic games symbol, a new museum and a grand plaza. This is the nexus point and heart of the park.
> 
> The park is divided both in terms of landscaping and uses, indoor or outdoor, in different precincts. Each one will have its unique landscape character with a seamless transition from one to the other, that will finally contribute to the creation of a uniform strong Greek landscape identity for the Park. These distinct areas will host sport uses, art and exhibitions, education centers, agriculture and of course leisure.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> @ systema, τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, ο χρόνος προφανώς θα δείξει τι θα ισχύσει. Εν το μεταξύ ας ξαναδούμε το εν λόγο σχέδιο στην πλήρη του διάσταση
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* The Hellinikon master plan by sir Norman Foster.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

> The developers also agreed to demands by the Greek state for the site to include more green spaces, and to pay maintenance costs. The site will also have malls, golf courses and luxury homes.
> 
> The consortium of Lamda Development, the Abu Dhabi-based real estate firm Al Maabar and the Chinese conglomerate Fosun International has pledged 915 million euros, about $1 billion, to lease the plot for 99 years. Another 7 billion euros, about $7.9 billion, will go toward the creation of parks, luxury homes, golf courses and the extension of the public transportation and drainage network over 15 years. According to Mr. Pitsiorlas, the project would create more than 40,000 jobs.


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/08/b...lout-money-with-airport-real-estate-deal.html


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Greaat!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> *Ελληνικό: Ξεκινάμε!*
> 
> Παρασκευή, 24 Ιουνίου 2016
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Good news for the largest urban regeneration project in Europe:



> *Greek Lawmakers Approve Hellenikon Deal at Former Airport*
> By Mary Harris -Sep 21, 2016
> 
> The debate on the draft law for the investment in the area of the former airport at
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Six high-rise towers included in massive Helleniko real estate development master plan*
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/12...helleniko-real-estate-development-master-plan


> Six high-rise buildings (above 200 meters from the sea level) and various types and sizes of cutting-edge residences are an integral part of the Helliniko real estate redevelopment project in southeast coastal Athens, where the Greek capital’s old airport once operated.
> 
> According to a recently submitted “comprehensive development plan”, a necessary bureaucratic prerequisite before bulldozers begin work, the strategic goal of urban planners – in addition to creating a profit-making vehicle for investors – is to upgrade surrounding districts through the extensive creation of green space and recreational areas within a metropolitan complex that also includes residential and commercial land uses.
> 
> In terms of the six high-rises, the Lamda Development-led international consortium that won the property development concession said one of the skyscrapers will serve as a “landmark” for the entire project, and is currently known by the draft name “metropolitan park arena”.





KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Σχετικά με το «Πολυδύναμο Κέντρο Πολιτιστικών-Αθλητικών...κ.ά Εκδηλώσεων», στο μάστερ πλάν που έχει εκπονήσει η Werk φαίνεται που βρίσκεται, είναι το νούμερο 7, πιθανότατα γιαυτό μιλάει το άρθρο. Άρα η λογική λέει ότι πρόκειται για νέα κατασκευή
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Δεν νομίζω, μάλλον πρόκειται γα νέα εγκατάσταση. Το άρθρο αναφέρει:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Additional views of the project. Some of the buildings will be designed by Foster and Partners such as the Aquarium, the 6 star hotel at the Marina and the Metropolitan Park Arena with the observation tower while for the Marina Residential Tower that is gonna be the highest building of the project reaching 200 meters, an international architectural competition will be held.


----------



## krokkel (Nov 9, 2013)

Horrible soulless project :yuck:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.werk.us/hellinikon.html

*Some views of the park.*


> *Hellinikon Metropolitan Park*
> 
> The Hellinikon Metropolitan Park is a 200-hectare landscape of cultural and natural beauty, located outside of Athens, Greece. Primarily located on the grounds of the Hellinikon former airport and the site for the 2004 Olympics it is bordered by Hymettus Mountains to the east, a golf course to the south and the Saronic Gulf on the west side.The new parks basic structure is organized by the wavy crossing road and three pedestrian axes that traverse the site. Two of them are reused thin sections of the international and domestic runways. The third is a new pedestrian spine connecting the new shopping mall nearest the mountains through the park and village and to the beach. These three lines meet and form a triangle that is the existing location for the 2004 Olympic games symbol, a new museum and a grand plaza. This is the nexus point and heart of the park.


*Team:*
*
Architects: Foster and Partners*
*Landscape Architects: WERK | Charles Anderson Landscape Architecture *
*Local Landscape Architects: Doxadis +
*
*Engineers: ARUP*

http://azasla.org/award-winners/metropolitan-park/


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

systema is this project approved and proceeding and is Lamda the main investor still? :cheers:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Lamda Development recently submitted the full master plan for the project and that gave us plenty details about the structure of the project such the developments of the first phase that focuses more in the coastal zone with the construction of the Aquarium and the 6 star hotel at the marina together with 45% percent of the Metropolitan Park and the Metropolitan Arena with the observatory tower. The same period all the nessecary infrastructure such as the new underground Poseidonos Avenue will be constructed.

You may find some additional information at this article:
*Lamda Development Submits Master Plan for Hellinikon Mega Project*
http://news.gtp.gr/2017/06/15/lamda-development-submits-master-plan-hellenikon-project/


> Lamda Development, the selected investor for the 7 billion euro development of Athens’ former airport in Hellinikon, submitted on Thursday its master plan to Greece’s state privatization fund TAIPED, the company’s CEO Odysseas Athanassiou announced during the company’s annual shareholders meeting.
> The submission of the plan, which aims to turn the area into a world-class tourism destination that will attract an extra one million tourists per year, marks an important step towards the materialization of the project.
> 
> Once the plan is endorsed by a multi-ministerial committee it will go to the State Council for final approval.
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*CoS fast tracks presidential decree draft for Elliniko*
http://www.ekathimerini.com/224595/...tracks-presidential-decree-draft-for-elliniko


> The development project for the old Athens airport plot at Elliniko will start this year, the government assured on Tuesday, with the draft presidential decree for its implementation to be fast-tracked at Council of State’s plenary due to the significance of the matter.
> 
> CoS chairman Nikolaos Sakellariou has signed a decision for the decree draft to be presented immediately to the plenary for processing and a decision is expected today on the date of its discussion (to take place behind closed doors) as well as on who will introduce it.
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*An iconic destination
full of landmarks*




















> The Hellinikon Project, with a total area of 6,200,000 sqm, aims at becoming a new point of reference, a new direction, a new destination for the City of Athens. This is a project designed with everybody in mind, full of landmarks.
> 
> The Metropolitan Park Multifunction center with observation tower. Such building will become a significant point of reference and destination. The Metropolitan Park Multifunction center will be a flexible space, able to host a multitude of large scale events, from concerts, live TV programs broadcast, to basketball games.
> 
> ...


https://thehellinikon.com/the-vision/an-iconic-destination/








*Meet the team*



> Inspired by Lamda Development,
> 
> the Hellinikon Project is an €8 billion investment that is estimated to create more than 75,000 jobs in total.
> 
> The selection of the internationally acclaimed architectural firm FOSTER + PARTNERS together with ARUP Engineers, Charles Anderson Landscape Architecture (USA) and numerous reputable Greek designer offices, safeguards the strategic vision of the Developer, that is the design and implementation of a project that will have a significant positive impact on the living standards of the project’s regional end-users, as well as, for the country as a whole.


https://thehellinikon.com/the-prototype-city/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Greek court approves former Athens airport development plan *
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-02/23/c_136992478.htm



> ATHENS, Feb. 22 (Xinhua) -- Greece's supreme administrative court, the Council of State, Thursday opened the way to the development of the former Hellinikon airport in Athens, approving the submitted investment plan as fully compliant with the Greek constitution and legislation.
> In their ruling, the judges said that the development of Hellinikon serves the public interest in improving the economy, providing employment opportunities, and promoting Athens as a cultural metropolis.
> 
> The 8 billion euros (9.6 billion U.S. dollars) project will be realized by a consortium which won an international tender.
> ...


*
Council of State Gives ‘Green Light’ for
Ellinikon Development Project (video)
By*
Philip Chrysopoulos -
Feb 22, 2018
http://greece.greekreporter.com/201...ight-for-ellinikon-development-project-video/



> According to the Council of State ruling, the public interest would be served by “the creation of a metropolitan multipolar project of national and international reference; the construction and maintenance of a metropolitan and recreational park in Attica and the establishment of a metropolitan development center in the region, with multiple specific objectives concerning, inter alia, the economic crisis; the development of the national economy; increasing employment and reducing unemployment; combating poverty; aiding the reduction of public debt; the emergence of Athens as a cultural metropolis; an international tourist attraction; an important center of economic growth, and entrepreneurship, etc.”
> 
> Another point of the ruling says that “building high-quality, high-rise buildings, improves the quality of life by reducing covering of space, increasing free space and greenery and improving lighting and sunshine.”
> 
> The planned “mild intervention coastal operations, the upgrading of the beach and the ability to build an aquarium, combined with the wider regeneration of Faliro bay that has been approved”, are also reasons for the developers to proceed with the project.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Halleluiah :banana2:

will be following this one...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Caesars eyes tender for casino license in Athens*
https://news.worldcasinodirectory.com/caesars-eyes-tender-for-casino-license-in-athens-53464


> Las Vegas-headquartered Caesars Entertainment has reportedly expressed interest in bidding for a casino license at Athens former Ellinikon International Airport, as the Hellenic Gaming Commission is preparing to launch an international tender, according to Greek Reporter.
> 
> Reuters reports that it was told by a Finance Ministry official that soon an adviser for the tender would be hired.
> 
> ...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ In less than a month the Hellenic Gaming Commission will announce the winner. The proposals of the 2 candidates:

Hard Rock International










https://news.gtp.gr/2019/08/23/hard-rock-reveals-details-proposed-resort-casino-project-hellinikon/

http://www.hardrock.com/news/hard-r...articipation-in-athens-integrated-resort-rfp/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mohegan Gaming & Entertainment

































https://www.archisearch.gr/architec...gan-gaming-and-entertainment-γεκ-τερνα-για-τ/

https://mohegangaming.com/2019/10/0...asino-development-for-the-hellinikon-project/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*Today*

*Mohegan Gaming Wins in Greece, Casino Operator Moving Forward With Resort at Former Athens Airport*



> Mohegan Gaming & Entertainment has won the initial right to build a casino resort at the shuttered Hellenikon International Airport in Athens, Greece.
> 
> The gaming unit of the tribe, based in Connecticut, was awarded the lone license on Monday by the Hellenic Gaming Commission (HGC). Mohegan has created a consortium with Greek construction firm GEK TERNA.
> 
> ...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Work began with demolition and cleaning of the area



























Γκρεμίστηκε το πρώτο κτίριο στο πρώην αεροδρόμιο


Οι εργασίες για την κατεδάφιση των κτιρίων στο πρώην αεροδρόμιο έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα , σήμερα όμως ήρθε το πρώτο γκρέμισμα.




www.alimosonline.gr





and a new TV spot


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice project! Will have been the tallest building built in Greece for quite a while


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes indeed ☺


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Wednesday the 7th of July the renders of the Marina Tower will be revealed


















The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




thehellinikon.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinikon Masterplan / Foster + Partners
Ellinikon, Athens, Greece*
*Appointment: 2013
Completion: 2026
Area: 3,000,000m²*
*Client: Lamda Development *









Ellinikon Masterplan | Foster + Partners


The Ellinikon Masterplan seeks to create a new vision for the future of Mediterranean coastal development in Greece.




www.fosterandpartners.com





*Description:*


> The Ellinikon Masterplan seeks to create a new vision for the future of Mediterranean coastal development in Greece. It takes a restorative approach to the management and design of existing natural and built resources to breathe life into the Athenian coastline. It establishes a new paradigm for integrated and sustainable living, transforming the site of a former airport into a vibrant district. It will feature several diverse neighbourhoods that bring together residential, shopping, working, leisure, entertainment and cultural activities around the largest coastal park in Europe.
> 
> The site lies close to the heart of the city on the Athenian Riviera and is serviced by metro and tram lines. The restorative approach of the masterplan builds on the history of the site and enables the repurposing of existing infrastructure. It seeks to transform the site into a polycentric district of several walkable and mixed-use neighbourhoods that benefit from their proximity to the Aegean Sea and the large metropolitan park. Each neighbourhood is self-sustaining and integrated with the urban fabric via a series of green pedestrian connections. A smooth transition in building form and height allows for compatibility with the existing vernacular. 50 percent of the area of each neighbourhood will be given back to local communities as social infrastructure and welfare or cultural facilities, paving the way for commercial development with unprecedented social and cultural value.
> 
> ...
















































*Designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece revealed*


> Lamda Development today released designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece. Located in the Agios Kosmas marina area and one of Ellinikon’s first architectural landmarks, Marina Tower will be the tallest building in Greece and the tallest green beachfront high-rise building in the Mediterranean. With dominant green and water features, natural light and unobstructed sea views, the building brings an innovative design approach to the region.
> 
> Antoinette Nassopoulos-Erickson, Senior Partner at Foster + Partners said: “Ellinikon masterplan gives new direction to urban development in Athens, bringing together new ways of living, working and playing, centred on a metropolitan park – a generous amenity for local communities and the city of Athens. Our proposals for Marina Residential Tower build on these sustainable principles to generate a new paradigm for high-rise living and a green beacon in the landscape.”
> 
> ...











Designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece revealed | Foster + Partners


Lamda Development today released designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece.




www.fosterandpartners.com












*Ellinikon Vision*
*Foster + Partners unveils the tallest tower in Greece as part of sprawling new master plan*








Foster + Partners unveils the tallest tower in Greece as part of sprawling new master plan


Foster + Partners releases renderings for a massive master plan in Athens with the tallest tower in Greece, Marina Tower, and a park.




www.archpaper.com












*Fosters picked for Greece’s tallest building*
*Previous height record has stood for 50 years*








Fosters picked for Greece’s tallest building


Previous height record has stood for 50 years




www.bdonline.co.uk




*Foster + Partners reveals plans for Greece’s tallest building*








Foster + Partners reveals plans for Greece’s tallest building


Foster + Partners has revealed plans for Greece’s tallest building: a 200m-tall apartment block on the site of Athens’ former airport




www.architectsjournal.co.uk






> Senior partner Antoinette Nassopoulos-Erickson said: ‘Ellinikon masterplan gives new direction to urban development in Athens, bringing together new ways of living, working and playing, centred on a metropolitan park – a generous amenity for local communities and the city of Athens.
> ‘Our proposals for Marina Residential Tower build on these sustainable principles to generate a new paradigm for high-rise living and a green beacon in the landscape.’
> 
> The AJ100 top-ranked practice began working on the 3 million m² masterplan for the huge, redundant plot in 2013. Athens’ international airport had operated on the site for 63 years until early 2001 when it was replaced by the new Athens International Airport,
> In 2004, parts of the former airport were used for the summer Olympics.


*The architect’s view*


> The key characteristic of the design approach is the creation of a building with a slim silhouette, which harmonically blends with the natural environment and the special character of the Mediterranean landscape. The green and water elements enhancing the building’s bioclimatic nature.
> 
> The Marina Tower is one of the greenest high-rise buildings in the world and is a model of sustainable design, incorporating best environmental practices and cutting-edge international safety protocols. All apartments will have pioneering services and amenities, excellent construction materials that are environmentally friendly and specifications of a smart building.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Τhe Marina Tower / Foster + Partners*
* Residential Tower in Ellinikon, Athens 
The Ellinikon Development Project. 
Lead Architect: Foster + Partners
Local Architect: Tombazis & Associates Architects
Landscape Architect: Doxiadis+
200 meters 
45 floors* 





Lifestyle & Amenities - Riviera Tower At The Ellinikon







theellinikonmarinatower.com























The Ellinikon


Το όραμά μας για το Ελληνικό, είναι ο σχεδιασμός ενός πρωτοποριακού έργου για την Αθήνα και η μεγαλύτερη αστική ανάπλαση στην Ευρώπη.




theellinikon.com.gr

































































































































Designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece revealed | Foster + Partners


Lamda Development today released designs for Marina Tower, the first green high-rise building in Greece.




www.fosterandpartners.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon: Redefining the coastal experience!

You are invited to our second digital presentation of the pioneering project of The Ellinikon. Join us in the 30-minute presentation of the development of the Coastal Front and the architectural design of the Marina Galleria.

The event will be moderated by Katerina Panagopoulou.

Tuesday, July 20th 2021, at 12:00 p.m. EEST, on The Ellinikon’s YouTube channel*:
* www.youtube.com/TheEllinikon *






The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr





*







*


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

petr_ said:


> _*Transferred from another thread (posted around 5 days ago)*_
> 
> Hi everybody
> 
> ...


I did exactly that, this is the reason I was wondering about it.

It doesn't really have any large public park areas, and density is low.
That is why I asked:
Is this just a fancy Glyfada?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

"Hellenic Republic" "Hellas" "Hellenic Architecture Agora".

Since i am the creator of this thread i wish the title to remain as it is.


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Here are cropped visuals of the official presentation. It is evident that the tallest of those towers is as high as 37 floors. What we can't see at this visual is a third building hiding behind this highrise of 37 floors. In front of this tower, we also can see a smaller building. Several smaller buildings of that height will probably be constructed scattered all around Ellιnyko region according to the masterplan.
Under the two high quality visuals displaying a possible future view of the SW side of the Ellinyko region there is a list(in a kind of table) of at least six highrises/skyscrapers(all exceeding 140m) class buildings published on Kathimerini newspaper some time ago.









Source


The other day and before something outlandish happened to my account, I posted about a whiteish visual that I had noticed in a post(different thread) by systema magicum Here








Source

On our left hand side we can see three buildings adjacent one another and not just two, like at the first high quality visual in this post. Then I put in account a screenshot of a newspaper article ( www.Kathimerini.gr / please have a look at the end of the first visual in this post).

Combining all these, I am gathering that the only highrise or skyscraper that is listed in the newspaper article is the one I have highlighted in light blue color and that is allocated for hotel use (*37 floors / 145 m*). Furthermore the building that I previously dubbed "hidden" can also be found in the list(according to my assessment) and I think is the one in previous line of the same table and most probably is allocated for offices use (33 floors).


ps
If somebody is curious(someone will be because "it might be all Greek to them") why some participants use different tittle when addressing to the one and only development region as Ellinyko or Hellinikon or Helliniko or Hellenicon read this » Here


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Recently there was a new article on a Greek news portal(by Newmoney.gr) where I got this new visual. Original_Source Source on the cloud










What is interesting on this very recent visual is that we are getting specific information about the North side. We can see a "Mixed Use Tower"- MUT

Ellinyko Region - North

This side of Ellinyko hasn't been covered from a panoramic view (and from great distance) in the presentation footages in the past.
In July of 2017 a visual was published along with the masterplan of the development. Since then official masterplan and visuals were altered of course but we can use them as a general guide.
They were published right in this article of naftemporiki newspaper(news portal), which was also altered by the journalists involved since then, as presented information became outdated: Six high-rise towers included in massive Helleniko real estate development master plan
The original (mid - 2010's) visual was also in that article(not any more) and it was salvaged at that time on this URL address : Cloud Address
You can easily cross-reference all these from past posts of that year in this thread.

I processed it and I ended up with a cropped visual.








Source

I dubbed that highrise/skyscraper location as N2, just for now, because there is another interesting building in the shade on our left hand side. The adjacent road to the North is called Vouliagmenis Ave. I went back to "THE TABLE" of my previous post because I think that the "label" or description on newmoney.gr article absolutely corresponds with the description of the building in the third line. I highlighted that line in magenta color.








Source

That line displays a description of a building as high as 192m(50 floors) of Mixed Use but in the same time is designated as "residential".

*Important note about my last two posts*: Even though data in columns on our left hand side correspond to what we observe on the visuals in these two posts, there is a discrepancy on the display of buildings location in the last column. This is something that so far I can't explain.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Marina Galleria / Kengo Kuma & Associates*
*The Ellinikon 
Lead Architect: Kengo Kuma & Associates
Local Architect: BETAPLAN* 








隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 - 東京、パリ、上海 & 北京


隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 〒107-0062 東京都港区 南青山 2-24-8 BY-CUBETel.: +81 3 3401 7721 Fax: +81 3 3401 7778




kkaa.co.jp













*Online Presentation of the Coastal Front & Marina Galleria (EN)




**Screenshots from the presentation:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*







*
*Marina Galleria / Kengo Kuma and Associates
The Ellinikon *
*Lead Architect: Kengo Kuma & Associates*
* Local Architect: BETAPLAN
Official site of the Marina Galleria:
The Ellinikon Marina Galleria
Renderings:*


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

SOURCE AT MAXIMUM RESOLUTION


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

This is an older version of the Ellinyko region masterplan (2017 or older) , which is in one of my previous posts. Where the yellow text is and a little bit to the North, *in accordance to the new updated masterplan*, there will be a *Business District*. There is another highrise or a skyscraper in the dark not too far from the N2 location, which I marked in red color. N2 location is where the Mall highrise or skyscraper will be and to the left and not too far, in the "dark" area, we obviously have one of the other highrise buildings or skyscrapers that are due to be constructed by 2025 ( phase 1 / 2021-2025 ).

Inevitably I am going back to the table from kathimerini newspaper(of my previous posts)








The only building in the list that corresponds to "offices use" is the one in fourth line. Now the location column is in accordance to the masterplan(Those were the data I could not explain before). This highrise or skyscraper will be as high as 33 floors according to the table.

In the next line, that was highlighted as light blue(in previous days), I think we can see the N2 location highrise or skyscraper that was suppose to be located at the same side of Ellinyko region. Hence, according to the table that one will be as high as 37 floors (145m) and is designated for hotel use.

Both of these buildings according to the table will be close to Vouliagmenis Ave (last column).
Consequently that building that is highlighted in magenta color is not due for construction in phase 1 (2021-2025).

Summarizing there are 4 buildings(highrises or skyscrapers) due to be constructed in phase 1:

48Fl_Marina Tower Residential (2nd line) / Foster & partners Ltd / South
37Fl_Vouliagmeni mall - N2 location - (5th line) / North
33Fl_Business District Offices (4th line) / North
45Fl+25Fl ( x 2) International Resort Casino (6th line) / Inspire Athens / South East


----------



## guilhermepsx (May 31, 2021)

👏 👏 👏


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens’ Old Airport Is Rivaling New York in Property Prices*









Athens’ Old Airport Is Rivaling New York in Property Prices


The redevelopment of Athens’ old airport offered a unique chance to secure pristine sea-side homes close to a major city, and even before bulldozers start to roll, it may already be too late to buy one.




www.bloomberg.com







> The company has already secured more than 700 million euros ($820 million) in deposits with prices starting at 9,000 euros per square meter. Rates are expected to reach 14,000 euros by 2025, which would be the highest in Greece and comparable to the likes of New York, Shanghai and Geneva.
> “It’s huge, because we’re talking about a value close to 1 billion euros” once the property is delivered, Athanasiou said in an interview.The early sales are a good sign for Greece’s biggest development project. Stretching across an area three times the size of Monaco, the redevelopment of the decommissioned Hellinikon airport could add as much as 2.2% to the country’s economy and 80,000 jobs by 2025.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

There is an update on Ellinyko[n] region development and that is a more clear footage release by Lamda development.

After watching the latest presentation footage and of what I can imagine after that, I think that this low density project is about a very small number of gated communities that are "girt" or delimited by a big park(designed with tentacles), with common mortals access possible during day-time only "as a side". POIs for the average Athenian are limited to just "Take a walk along the coast and the scenic routes or ride the bicycle".

The aquarium(of earlier presentations) on the coastline vanished like Houdini! 😡😕😨
For Zeus sake(I would say something different 🤬) where is the center-point observation tower?😵 There is always a landmark, a tower, a point of reference to navigate in each and every project like these. WHERE is it? 😡😡😡
Barriers  along both sides of the (50's) concrete bridge(designated only to cyclists and pedestrians) where the pedestrians could have had a panoramic view of the region? Really? What is the purpose;Sound-polution caused by the pedestrians? Avoidance of observing from distance properties of the Greek gentry that will move out from northern suburbs to the South as mount-Parnes is half-burned?
The Universities premises in NW, became now "Schools"! (?)

Of course there are also advantages for the local communities around Ellinyko region(for Athenians in general) in areas of floods avoidance(previous generations sin and oversight about sufficient and effective rainfall water drainage infrastructure ), of new job opportunities for "the mortals"(known in modern greek slang as blaeba), of showcasing a few monuments of ancient, medieval or modern times as assets of historical heritage, of entrenching - of course - public spaces for future community needs(the big park in the middle) as density will increase after 40 or 60 years, of showcasing to the rest of the Greeks, ultimately, a few different manners to build a city and different insights about the future.

I will come back with another post and details reflecting to visuals. Articles that confirm Mohegan from the US left the country, like several others before them!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Please Petr calm down.


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

For a start and in addition to my previous post, with regards to the recurring and of course disheartening instances where great investors backed out of the project, please read this article.



https://www.arabianbusiness.com/greece-ratifies-1bn-lease-of-disused-athens-airport-private-investors-646221.html



Ι address this more to international individuals or parties involved and of course to the skyscraper enthusiasts. This article is from the mid 2010's. Investors come into the country, the local "independent" media film and broadcast the "show", politicians, local mobs(not the mafia neither the people) and lobbyists take their pieces and then investors involved go Houdini, all of a sudden! Eagle hills and Fosun in that instance.

Edit
Furthermore, here is an older presentation of the project before the government signed the contracting with Lamda(this is how business is done often).
The Aquarium that went Houdini, is vividly displayed at 02:25 as a structure right at that cove on the coast and it's of hemisphere shape.
This 3d modeling presentation was originaly posted on skyscrapercity couple of years ago here.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

I still don't understand why you are so outraged, the article you posted is from 2016, i created this thread in 2015 and there is a thread in the Greek forum were we discuss every parameter of the project since 2005.

In fact if you read that thread you will see that i personally i am dissatisfied with the non-reference to the aquarium, the observation tower and the multifunctional center, but on the the other hand I will not freak out because I did not hear them during the presentation.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWL97XJKOu5/


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> I still don't understand why you are so outraged


I would say that I am extremely concerned.

Those that have undertaken this job, got a huge region that was generally of public use and they are going to develope a few gated communities. I have walked several times in gated communities and this is how it looks like.

They have deliberately planned in a way that there will be no P.O.Is for the average Athenians. They keep promoting their agenta about the huge park in the middle misleading the public that there is nothing else there to see or to do. Past midday and after the average Athenian is done with walking , it will be just a humangus front yard for the owners of the residential buildings and the mansions.

Even for those that are keen to visit and move all around this region will be difficult to organise things, as new rules will be set out in collaboration with the local authorities. They will set rediculous parking fees so that even those of the middle class who can drive to Ellinyko won't decide easily to choose this destination instead of another in Athens metro area.

That's why I am concerned. Because I walked gated communities. Have you travelled and have you walked a gated community?

About pros and cons I wrote previously and in detail in my recent posts.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Presentation of The Ellinikon Commercial Hub / Tuesday 7 December 2021 12.00 EET







*

 https://theellinikon.com.gr/web/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/EN-POP-UP-BANNER-843x1002-1.jpg

*more for the project:*

 https://theellinikon.com.gr/en

*YouTube channel:*

 https://www.youtube.com/TheEllinikon


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a few days before the presentation of the Ellinikon Commercial Hub, Lamda Development launched the upgraded website of the Ellinikon project with a number of renderings never seen before such as the view of the Marina Tower from the beach promenade.






The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr













View of the park and the sea from the hill of the Metropolitan Park.









View of the beach front.



































The Cove Villas, the most expensive beach residences of the project designed by a selection of prestigious global architects including SAOTA and Oppenheim Architecture alongside with Greek firms such as k-studio, ISV Architects and Tombazis.









Can't wait for Tuesday!






















The Project - The Ellinikon


After determined efforts to develop the site of Athens' former international airport — and with a clear, bold, realizable vision — The Ellinikon is breaking ground and making progress.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hellinikon Villas / Oppenheim Architecture
Athens, Greece
Study: 2021
Architecture - Interior Design
In Progress*
*Cove Villas - The Ellinikon Project*








Hellinikon Villas, Greece | Oppenheim Architecture


These seaside villas evoke some of the attributes of Greece’s famed architecture by playing with light, shadow, and reflection.




oppenoffice.com




*Description:*


> These seaside villas evoke some of the attributes of Greece’s famed architecture by playing with light, shadow, and reflection.
> We were among four architecture firms chosen by the developer to design villa typologies at The Hellinikon Project in Athens. Located on the former central city airport site, this is the largest urban redevelopment in a European capital, with a total area of 1532 acres. It is situated on the beach front, adjacent to iconic landmarks and attractions, offering potential buyers the choice between 35 sites and several designs. Our villas could inhabit any of the sites, so solving common needs regarding view and privacy was an important driver in this project.
> Our one-story villa is destined for the beach front, while the two-story villa can sit in the row behind. Both villa types have private entrances and courtyards that run from the street toward the beach and view. From the road, the villa is very private, while, inside, views are framed by tall and generously proportioned walls and ceilings, maintaining privacy along shared boundaries.
> 
> ...







































































Residential - The Ellinikon


The Ellinikon has so much to offer — a new way of living, shaped by The Ellinikon Park and The Ellinikon Riviera; inspired by the sea, the sky and the landscape.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Commercial Hub / Aedas*
*Retail, Entertainment and Business Complex including a 150 meter high Mixed use tower with office space, hotel and apartments
Ellinikon, Athens*
*On going*
www.aedas.com





__





Homepage - Τhe Ellinikon Commercial Hub







www.theellinikoncommercialhub.com













*Description:*


> *Innovative Design *
> The innovative hybrid design of the complex combines indoor and semi-open formats of circulation within the retail spaces along with integrating plazas and green spaces allowing you to wander pleasantly and easily all around. Natural light is diffused in all areas of the complex and greenery is prominent everywhere. The entire design is driven by innovation and technology.
> 
> 
> ...






















> *A paradigm of Sustainable Development*
> 
> An integral part of the unique design is respect for the environment and sustainability, guaranteed by the accredited Environmental Assessment and Certification Systems (LEED, BREEAM, WELL). Smart design adopted towards the zero-waste structure and the establishment of the lowest environmental footprint. Highly efficient active systems, and renewable sources are used to reduce energy consumption following the European energy performance in buildings directive.
> 
> ...
























































































































*Video Presentation:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Experience Park / doxiadis+ 
70,000 sq.m 
Elliniko, Athens
completed
* The Ellinikon Experience Park








*Description:*


> The Experience Park introduces the promise of The Ellinikon.
> Built on the site of Athens’ historic airport and next to the three Air Force hangars, The Experience Park — designed by the architects doxiadis+ — is a unique place for everyone, offering something new for all visitors.It signifies the initial green shoots of a much greater transformation. The Experience Park is the first piece of the Ellinikon Park and the public beginning of The Ellinikon.
> 
> 
> The Ellinikon, planned by the world-renowned firm of Foster + Partners, is Europe’s greatest urban regeneration project — a multi-dimensional destination centered in one of the largest coastal parks in the world.Upon full completion, The Ellinikon will have a total area of 6,200,000 sqm. The project will set new benchmarks for the future of Mediterranean coastal development — for integrated, sustainable living.


















*Video:*




* 
screenshots:


































*



> Just six months after the contract for The Ellinikon was signed, Lamda Development opens the Experience Park, part of the Metropolitan Park, to the public on 20 December and invites us to discover all it has to offer daily, from 17:00 to 22:00.
> 
> 
> The Ellinikon Experience Park covers an area of more than 70,000 sq.m., which is part of The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park, at the site of the former Athens International Airport. It lies next to the three Aviation hangars, declared by the Ministry of Culture as Modern Monuments.
> ...











Lamda Development opens to the public the first project of The Ellinikon, earlier than expected. - The Ellinikon Experience Park







experiencepark.theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The first renderings of a Cultural Center for the Pontic Greeks were just revealed, as part of the Ellinikon Project in the former Athens Airport. It is a donation of Spiros Latsis to the local community, the municipality of Ellinikon and the Pontic Greeks in Greece and abroad. The renown Doxiadis Associates with Sotiris Tsoulos were commissioned to design this special building and it seems they have done an excellent job. Next Tuesday is the official presentation of the project so we are gonna have more information and images related to the project.

images source:








Ένα μέγαρο για τον ποντιακό ελληνισμό στο παλαιό αεροδρόμιο Ελληνικού – Φιλόδοξο σχέδιο με οικουμενικό χαρακτήρα


Το ημερολόγιο έγραφε 1922, ακριβώς 100 χρόνια πριν, όταν στην περιοχή Χασάνι –που κατά τραγική ειρωνεία όφειλε το όνομά της σε έναν Τούρκο μπέη ονόματι Χασάν–




www.pontosnews.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Global Center of Pontian Hellenism / Doxiadis Associates 
Elliniko, Athens
Lead architect: Sotiris Tsoulos*
The global center for Pontian Hellenism to be built at the Hellinikon former airport was unveiled at an event in Athens on Tuesday. Construction of the building will take approximately three years with funds provided by Greek billionaire Spiros Latsis.
www.doxiadis.com
*Video presentation:*





*






































































*































































*images:*








Στο Ελληνικό ιδρύεται το Μέγαρο Παγκόσμιου Ποντιακού Ελληνισμού Σουρμένων – Παρουσιάστηκε το σχέδιο ανέγερσης


Το εντυπωσιακό αρχιτεκτόνημα που συμβολικά θα φέρει τη ψυχή των Ποντίων πρόκειται να στεγάζει τον τοπικό ποντιακό σύλλογο και τη βιβλιοθήκη του, όπως και το μουσείο που σήμερα βρίσκεται στην πλατεία των Σουρμένων. Μια κιβωτός μνήμης οικοδομείται για τους ομογενείς.




www.athinorama.gr













Στο Ελληνικό το «Μέγαρο Παγκόσμιου Ποντιακού Ελληνισμού Σουρμένων»


Τη χρηματοδότηση της ανέγερσης του Μεγάρου έχει αναλάβει εξ ολοκλήρου ο Δρ. Σπύρος Λάτσης.




www.huffingtonpost.gr







https://air.euro2day.gr/media/resizedpics/picsMain930/65/1485565-megaro-pontellin-930.jpg



* plus screenshots from the video*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinikon: Lamda Development Agreement – Brook Lane for the office tower – Investment of 200 million euros *


> In the context of the implementation of the business plan for the development of the emblematic project of Elliniko, the Company and ELLINIKO SA concluded on 27.01.2022 a Framework Agreement with a company of the BROOK LANE CAPITAL group for the development of a state-of-the-art mixed use tower (“Mixed Use Tower”), inside the Business Center (“Commercial Hub”) in the area of Vouliagmeni Avenue, the which will be completed during the first five-year implementation phase of the Hellinikon project.
> 
> This cooperation concerns the implementation of a mixed use tower (“Mixed Use Tower”) consisting of office space, luxury hotel and residences, intended to be a landmark of the whole area. Subject to the fulfillment of the conditions provided in the above Framework Agreement, the development will be done through a special purpose company, in the share capital of which a company of the BROOK LANE CAPITAL group and HELLENIC SA will participate, at a rate of 70% and 30 % respectively.


*








Ellinikon: Lamda Development Agreement – Brook Lane for the office tower – Investment of 200 million euros | in.gr


The establishment of a special purpose company is envisaged




www.in.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Jacobs and Mace to Manage Regeneration of The Ellinikon, Greece*
*Sustainable, smart design transforming a six million square meter site into a lasting urban legacy*









Jacobs and Mace to Manage Regeneration of The Ellinikon, Greece


Mace and Jacobs, acting as a joint venture, have been appointed as overall Program Management Consultant and Project Management Consultant for Buildings by Hellinikon S.A., a subsidiary of LAMDA Development S.A. for the regeneration of the former Athens airport and the neighboring coastal front...




www.jacobs.com







> -Mace and Jacobs, acting as a joint venture, have been appointed as overall Program Management Consultant and Project Management Consultant for Buildings by Hellinikon S.A., a subsidiary of LAMDA Development S.A. for the regeneration of the former Athens airport and the neighboring coastal front, Ellinikon. This project constitutes one of the greatest urban regeneration projects in Europe, and the largest urban regeneration investment ever in Greece.
> 
> At the heart of The Ellinikon development lies the two million square meter Metropolitan Park, which is expected to become a significant green area in Athens and one of the largest coastal parks in the world. The project consists of an integrated urban development model that will combine the area's natural beauty and unique inherent characteristics with landmark buildings and state-of-the-art infrastructure. Throughout the project, climate-positive design will reduce energy use, increase energy efficiency and minimize carbon emissions. The development will also promote biodiversity and active travel and be served by electric vehicle facilities.
> 
> ...











Mace Group


Mace is a global expert in shaping the built environment - helping to lead the way to a more connected, resilient and sustainable world.




www.macegroup.com




*Mace, Jacobs to oversee “new Greek city” at old Athens airport*









Mace, Jacobs to oversee “new Greek city” at old Athens airport - Global Construction Review


Mace, in a JV with Jacobs, has been picked to manage Greece’s largest ever urban project, called “The Ellinikon”, comprising a 2-million sq-m coastal park, plus residential, retail and commercial…




www.globalconstructionreview.com














*Jacobs and Mace to oversee The Ellinikon regeneration project* * February 17, 2022*
*Mace and Jacobs have been appointed to manage the regeneration of the former Athens airport and the neighbouring coastal front, The Ellinikon*









Jacobs and Mace will oversee The Ellinikon regeneration


Mace and Jacobs have been appointed as Program Management Consultant and Project Management Consultant for Buildings for the Ellinikon regeneration




www.pbctoday.co.uk


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Elliniko luxury housing project taking shape*








Elliniko luxury housing project taking shape | eKathimerini.com


Lamda Development and its partners will deliver four new hotels, 27 villas, 100 maisonettes and 200 apartments in the Elliniko Marina Tower in the next five years.




www.ekathimerini.com






> In the next couple of months the consortium of TEMES with Lamda Development will announce the international hotel management groups it will cooperate with for the two units on the seafront, as well as the third hotel in the mixed-use tower close to Vouliagmenis Avenue that will be developed in cooperation with Brook Lane Capital. By 2025 the contractor expects to have completed the hotel that will host the integrated casino complex that will be constructed by GEK Terna.
> 
> The timetables and the amounts expected were announced yesterday by Lamda Development Chief Executive Officer Odisseas Athanasiou at a presentation yesterday at Elliniko. Almost all of the above mentioned 327 residences have provisional sale agreements, with the last few deposit payments expected by this summer. The only exception is the three top floors on the Marina Tower and the two maisonettes at its very top that Lamda implied have been reserved for whoever offers the highest price.


*photo:*








Τι είδαμε στην ξενάγηση στο Ελληνικό


Ελλάδα - Ελληνικό: Ξενάγηση στις εγκαταστάσεις του, οι εξελίξεις της μεγάλης ανάπλασης της Lamda Development και τα έργα που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη | Athens Voice




www.athensvoice.gr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like the next huge urban planning fail to me. Lack of urbanism, way too much green space that isn't really framed by the city, bland globalist architecture that could be anywhere, huge monotonous blocks and towers instead of diversified smaller buildings, single uses instead of diversified ones, so much public space wasteland that looks like something straight out of SimCity 3000. 

Good luck with that, I'm not convinced.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Building Complex housing four associations of people with disabilities / Betaplan
Budget: 15 million euros
Under construction
Estimated completion 2023
Developer: Lamda Development* 

*The first building of the major investment at the Ellinikon is a building for people with disabilities *


> *Wednesday 20 April 2022.* The plans for the new building complex to be developed at The Ellinikon, which will be the first building of the landmark investment, was presented at an event held by Lamda Development. The event was attended by representatives of the political leadership, the Region of Attica, Local Authorities, Associations of people with disabilities and many others.
> 
> 
> The incorporation of a building complex for vulnerable groups at the The Ellinikon confirms that this landmark project involves and supports the entire society.
> ...


 








The first building of the major investment at the Ellinikon is a building for people with disabilities - The Ellinikon







theellinikon.com.gr






















*Video presentation in English: *


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

1 month ago, the progress of the demolitions:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Experience Centre*
*Exhibition design: MediaMonks
Lighting Design: Bold
Experience construction: Hypsos
Audiovisual and technical design: Rapenburg Technologies*
*Completed - Opened today
Open daily: 10.00 - 21.00
Ellinikon Development Project

The Experience Centre is placed in Hangar C of the former Hellinikon International Airport. The listed Hangar, which was a metal structure built in 1950 and belonged to the Hellenic Air Force has been restored and redesigned as an interactive Visitor Centre with five thematic audiovisual areas.




















Interior view of the Experience Centre. *















*Interactive Installations









Exterior view



























Visitors will have the opportunity to experience a virtual tour by boat at the Marina with views of the luxurious and ultra sustainable 200 meters high Marina Tower, designed by Foster+Partners alongside with the stunning Marina Galleria that Kengo Kuma & Associates  have envisioned with a very distinctive wavy roof.*

https://www.experiencecentre.theellinikon.com.gr/data/s3fs-public/2022-04/Boat Ride movie_010.mp4?VersionId=ruQvWfBy8TAOQ.2Ew8l4hKdIY8GSzDOC
















About | The Ellinikon Experience Centre







www.experiencecentre.theellinikon.com.gr










The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr













BOLD - Hellinikon Experience Centre


Ellinikon International Airport, sometimes spelled Hellinikon (Greek: Ελληνικόν) was the international airport of Athens, Greece for 63 years up until 28 March 2001. In 2016 when after 22 months of negotiation, it was announced that the Greek state and the … Lees verder...




bastardorange.nl


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

*The Ellinikon Experience Center: 
A Visit with Focus on Tall **Buildings*

As mentioned before, the new visitor's center at the site of the former Athens Ellinikon International Airport is now accepting visitors who want to closely see some aspects of what is to be completed there as well as some glimpses of the shape of things to come especially with regards to the tall building designs. 

All materials presented here (photos and videos) have been produced by myself unless otherwise indicated. 

First of all, the site can be visited both by Metro and car via major roads to the south-east of the city, towards the Athens coastline. There is ample parking space and the center is on the middle of a plot with many medium-sized former airport hangars as shown in the next pictures.

*


























*











After having passed through the entrance, the first exhibit awaiting the visitor is a very large 3D model depicting the whole area, "among the biggest in the world" as the visitors' guides explained to me. True, with an area of 45 Sq. Meters (some 484.376 Sq. Feet, the particular model looks impressive. What we should pay attention to here, is that there are major structures such as skyscrapers whose their final plans have already been decided and others using generic models to depict the generic related dimensions and volumetric impact of the buildings, but without any specific detail as these may have not been decided yet.

I present you with a video taken by me to grasp the idea first with some explanatory pictures following immediately after. I tried to take pictures of the skyscrapers from certain perspectives so that everybody may understand the layout philosophy of the distribution of the tall buildings within the estate's expanse.






And some pictures to explain a few details about particular elements of the plan.

1. The *Marina Residential Tower*, also (appearing as "the Riviera Tower" in the video and the latest media of the developers. (Click for details)










The *Vouliagmenis Avenue Mall and Tower* (Click for details) next to the Vouliagmenis Avenue, to the north of the Ellinikon park.










The Office Tower in the business center in Vouliagmenis Avenue next to the mall. Never seen before, some 120 to 140m in height as I see it.










Various views of towers, some of them abstract volumetric models, with approximate heights on scale relative to the dimensions of the model and the finalized designs of others. I used a zoom lens to "dramatize: and provide real-life perspectives of the estate once it will be completed.












A number of little towers between 10 to 15 floors are envisioned to form residential clusters allowing for green corridors and plazas between them. No designs have been announced yet so only generic models are used simply to give an idea of the prospective density and leyout attangement. So, in order to answer to a comment by a forumer above, the architecture of the buildings will not be uniform, quite the contrary. In addition, while a masterplan is present, details, designs and other particularities may and most probably will evolve over time, as the completion of the project is anticipated 10 to 15 years from now.

















































Separate model of the East Air Terminal of the former Elliniko airport. Designed by the architect Eero Saarinen, the building will be cleaned of the many additions near it and will be renovated to be used as an exhibition center.












Continuing, this video presents what the users of the Boat Ride simulator see, with the tall and big coastal developments thus given a prominent display.






The exterior views of the boat ride simulator booth




















This is the Bike Simulator. You can do many virtual rides within the park.











On the upper level, a representation of how an "intelligent" apartment ion a high floor n the Vouliagmenis Mall Mixed Used tower will look like plus the view looking towards the beach in the last picture.


This is the living room











The Kitchen with the Intelligent home functions center which is mounted on the refrigerator.











The living room looking north west from a height close to 150m.





















This is the rear view of the booth containing the large model we saw at the beginning of the tour as seen from the first level.











In conclusion, there are a few more items to see including a sample of the Mediterranean flora that will be planted in the park plus numerous other exhibits. Staff are very helpful and add to the smooth running of the experience within the Experience center and the small park next to it. I only hope I will see all the items presented here in reality after they are completed. Sure it's a long road but rat least, the pathway seems walkable and the developers and the nearby urban communities seem to accept it positively.


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

⬆ ⬆

*C*


















ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΤΕΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΓΑ ΑΕΡΟΣΚΑΦΩΝ | LISTED HANGARS


Εντός της έκτασης του πρώην Αεροδρομίου, λόγω της προηγούμενης λειτουργίας του χώρου ως εθνικός αερολιμένας αλλά και ως αμερικάνικη στρατιωτική βάση, εντοπίζονται κτίρια ή κελύφη που λειτουργούσαν…




hellinikonproject.wordpress.com

















https://hellinikonproject.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/hangar-a-b-c.jpg?w=709&h=


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Notably, according to a recent notice, the tall buildings will receive an increase of six meters (20ft) while any extra non commercial floor space (including mechanical floors) will be counted separately, allowing for some of the skyscrapers of the coastal zone (primarily the Riviera (Marina) residential tower and the IRC to clearly exceed the structyral height of 200 meters (656ft), reaching maybe 210 meters or slightly above.

I hereby provide the original web page where the story came from as well as a web translation of its text in English as per below:









Ελληνικό: Αυξάνεται το ύψος των ψηλών κτιρίων - Διαδικασίες εξπρές για τις άδειες


Τι προβλέπει τροπολογία, που κατατέθηκε την Τετάρτη, σε σχέδιο νόμου του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, για τα κτίρια στο Ελληνικό




www-powergame-gr.translate.goog





*__*

*Elliniko: The height of tall buildings increases - Express procedures for permits*
By *Fotis Kollias* At *07:34, 19 May 2022*







Greek © Lamda Development

The height of the tall buildings in *Elliniko** can be increased up to six meters* , according to an *amendment* submitted yesterday, Wednesday, to a *draft law of the Ministry of Development* . The amendment specifies both constructions that are allowed above the maximum height of the specific buildings, and those that are allowed without height limits. In the additional six meters can be installed structures and facilities related to the maintenance, cleaning and safety of tall buildings (stairwells, sound barriers, etc.).

The amendment also determines *special conditions for the issuance of building permits for Elliniko (and Agios Kosmas),* while it is provided that the pre-approvals of building permits in the area, where they are required, have a duration of three years. As mentioned, all the supporting documents will be checked once by the Hellenic Office within a period of ten days, after which pre-approval is granted. If it goes unnoticed, its administration is presumed.

The amendment points out that the revision of a pre-approval of a building permit is done only in the event of significant changes in urban planning sizes, such as construction, coverage, volume or height, by more than 5% compared to the diagrams submitted under the pre-approval.

The same amendment also includes a regulation which provides the possibility of creating main tourist accommodation in the tall buildings located inside Agios Kosmas. It is envisaged that the minimum percentage of the area they will occupy will be 30% of the total construction of the building. For this reason, the establishment of horizontal properties will be allowed, with independent entrance and functional independence.
*___*

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Beach villa / K - studio*


> A creative team of architects and interior designers, K-Studio mixes different architectural styles and periods, and has a reputation for flexibility within a minimalist approach. Informed by tradition, enriched by materiality; their ethos is to build strong identities and architectural narratives that balance the local context with contemporary aspirations – to elevate and enrich residents’ lifestyles.


*==================


















Beach villa / ISV Architects*


> Based in Athens and London, ISV Architects is known for a simple and restrained modern language centred on residents’ wellbeing. The architectural form is a result of a design process focused on endless horizontal and vertical planes interlocking blue sky and sea, with indoor and outdoor spaces fusing distinct spatial geometry with a delicate use of natural and artificial light.


*=========


















Beach villas / Tombazis & Associates Architects *


> Tombazis & Associates Architects see each project as a complex puzzle in which every little detail has its right place. With a background in green research and projects co-funded by the European Commission, they were the first to design ‘solar’ residences in Greece, and put an emphasis on smoothly integrating bioclimate and low energy design with natural surroundings.


*========================







*









* 
Beach villa / SAOTA*


> One of South Africa’s leading architectural lights, SAOTA’s distinctive work can be seen around the world and is driven by a philosophy that connects function and form with the pursuit of true architectural design. Their residences echo a spirit of curiosity and enquiry which, coupled with a deep understanding of the role of design, results in spaces that enhance everyday moments.


*============

















Beach villa / Oppenheim Architecture *


> With a design strategy built around creating dramatic and powerful experiences, Miami and Basel-based Oppenheim Architecture has become synonymous with innovative concepts that optimise challenging sites and revitalise urban areas. Their philosophy is centred on creating residences that reconnect people with nature – letting the uniqueness of a place fuel the design of meditative spaces that work in harmony with their surroundings.


*=======

The Ellinikon Beach Villas





The Ellinikon Beach Villas


The Ellinkon Beach Villas are part of Europe’s largest urban regeneration project, The Ellinikon Project in Athens. A multi-dimensional destination for global tourism, growing business, and inclusive communities, connecting the heart of Athens with its glorious coastline.




www.theellinikonvillas.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Official presentation of The Ellinikon Park, the largest coastal park in Europe*, *June 15th, at 12:00 p.m. EEST
YouTube channel: *






> We invite you to our fifth digital presentation dedicated to the pioneering project of The Ellinikon.
> Join us in the official presentation of The Ellinikon Park, the largest coastal park in Europe!
> Wednesday, June 15th, at 12:00 p.m. EEST, on the Ellinikon’s YouTube channel: bit.ly/3NPpZqM
> The event will be moderated by Katerina Panagopoulou.



















THE ELLINIKON PARK


Σας προσκαλούμε στην πέμπτη διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση για το εμβληματικό έργο του Ελληνικού. Παρακολουθήστε την επίσημη παρουσίαση του The Ellinikon Park, του μεγαλύτερου παράκτιου πάρκου στην Ευρώπη,...




www.facebook.com













The Εllinikon


The Εllinikon, Ellinikón, Greece. 14,180 likes · 4,235 talking about this · 1,198 were here. Καλώς ήρθατε στο Ελληνικό! Το μεγαλύτερο έργο ανάπτυξης στην Ευρώπη γίνεται πραγματικότητα. Welcome to The...




www.facebook.com










The Ellinikon


Το όραμά μας για το Ελληνικό, είναι ο σχεδιασμός ενός πρωτοποριακού έργου για την Αθήνα και η μεγαλύτερη αστική ανάπλαση στην Ευρώπη.




theellinikon.com.gr






=============

*Signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between HELLINIKON S.M.S.A. and ORILINA PROPERTIES REIC regarding a residential and commercial development on the Coastal Front in The Ellinikon 
*





Announcement regarding business developments related to The Ellinikon - The Ellinikon







theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinikon Metropolitan Park / Sasaki
Local landscape architect: Doxiadis+
2.000.000 sqm.







*
*Sasaki Leading Design for Europe’s Largest Coastal Park*


> Sasaki is honored to be leading the design of the Ellinikon Metropolitan Park and Coastal Front in Athens, Greece, which will be Europe’s largest coastal park.
> Sasaki’s goal is to create an exciting new landscape for Athens, with an accessible and inclusive public realm that rivals other world-class parks around the world. The park is an opportunity to embrace the abundant cultural heritage of Greece while establishing a 21st century identity for Athens that will resonate for centuries to come — befitting of a city that has led democratic and inclusionary thinking for millennia.


 








Sasaki Leading Design for Europe’s Largest Coastal Park


The Ellinikon Park will be a new social, recreational, and ecological hub for Athens, Greece




www.sasaki.com























*Images from the presentation


















































*































*Video in English*














The Ellinikon Park: Το μεγαλύτερο παράκτιο πάρκο στην Ευρώπη - Τι θα είναι έτοιμο έως το 2025 | LiFO


Η Lamda Development παρουσίασε τα σχέδια για το πάρκο στην καρδιά του Ελληνικού




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*A few days ago Kengo Kuma with his KKAA team visited the site of the former Athens airport where the construction of their exceptional Marina Galleria is planned to begin in 2023. Here with Aris Kafantaris, Chief Project Manager in KKAA, the Senior Development Director and the Chief Development and Investment Portfolio Officer of Lamda Development.*









*Kengo Kuma with Ioannis Ventourakis and his team from Betaplan. They have been appointed as the local architect of the project having the experience of a massive scale and challenging project such as the SNF Cultural Center collaborating with Renzo Piano.*


























*Kengo Kuma exploring the abandoned main terminal of the Ellinikon International Airport designed by Eero Saarinen. Lamda Development plans to restore the listed building and convert it to an exhibition and conference center.
more information here: *


Untitled Document



*Some new renderings of the Marina Galleria, the name it was introduced since it was recently renamed by Lamda Development to Riviera Galleria, the same with Marina Tower becoming Riviera Tower. However the official sites for the projects still retain the original names.*




























*source:*








Tι είδε ο «Καλατράβα της Άπω Ανατολής» στο project του Ελληνικού (pics)


Στην Ελλάδα ο πολυβραβευμένος Ιάπωνας Κengo Kuma για το project της Riviera Galleria, που θα ξεκινήσει την επόμενη χρονιά με έναν προϋπολογισμό έως 125 εκατ. ευρώ




www.newmoney.gr













Kengo Kuma and Associates - Tokyo, Paris, Beijing and Shanghai


Kengo Kuma & Associates 2-24-8 BY-CUBE 2F Minamiaoyama Minato-ku Tokyo 107-0062 Japan Tel.: +81 3 3401 7721 Fax: +81 3 3401 7778 Kuma & Associates Europe 104 Rue Oberkampf F-75011 Paris France Tel.: +33 1 4488 9490 Fax: +33 1 4246 2355




kkaa.co.jp










Αρχική | Riviera Galleria







www.theellinikonmarinagalleria.com





-----


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hard Rock Hotel and Casino Athens / Gensler
Location: Ellinikon, Athens 
Developer: Hard Rock International with Gek - Terna
Estimated budget: 1 billion euros 
























*








Gensler | Creating a Better World Through the Power of Design


Gensler is an integrated architecture, design, planning, and consulting firm with 6,800+ professionals networked across over 52 global offices. We use the power of design to create a better world.




www.gensler.com







https://www.focalpm.com/projects/hard-rock-casino



*Photos from the presentation of the project a few hours ago in Athens*





















































Αποκαλυπτήρια για το καζίνο στο Ελληνικό | in.gr


Το σχέδιο για το πρώτο στην Ευρώπη και την Ελλάδα Ολοκληρωμένο Τουριστικό Συγκρότημα με Καζίνο παρουσίασαν οι εταιρείες ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ και Hard Rock International




www.in.gr













ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ - Hard Rock: Αυτό είναι το νέο αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο του ξενοδοχείου-καζίνο στο Ελληνικό


Παρουσίαση από τον CEO της Hard Rock, Jim Allen, και τον επικεφαλής της ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ, Γ. Περιστέρη.




www.capital.gr













Ελληνικό: Αποκαλυπτήρια για το καζίνο | Ειδήσεις - νέα - Το Βήμα Online


Το σχέδιο για το πρώτο στην Ευρώπη και την Ελλάδα Ολοκληρωμένο Τουριστικό Συγκροτήματος με Καζίνο παρουσίασαν οι εταιρείες ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ και Hard Rock International




www.tovima.gr





*Hard Rock Int’l, GEK Terna unveil integrated resort casino project for Helleniko*








Hard Rock Int'l, GEK Terna unveil integrated resort casino project for Helleniko - Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος - ot.gr


Operation of an IRC concession at the site is deemed as imperative for the overall privatization, held and implemented by ATHEX-listed Lamda Development




www.ot.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hard Rock International reveals Athens IR plans*
23rd June 2022 | By Richard Mulligan
*Hard Rock International has released plans for its new integrated casino resort in Greece’s Athens Riviera after confirming its partnership with GEK Terna Group.*








Hard Rock International reveals Athens IR plans


Hard Rock has released plans for its new casino resort in Greece’s Athens Riviera after confirming its partnership with GEK Terna Group.




igamingbusiness.com












*Hard Rock International Commences Partnership with GEK TERNA Group to Create a Luxury Resort and Casino in the Heart of the Athens Riviera*
*The renowned brands kicked off the partnership with a special event in Athens, the home of the luxury resort, casino and entertainment venue set to open in 2026*






Hard Rock International Commences Partnership with GEK TERNA Group to Create a Luxury Resort and Casino in the Heart of the Athens Riviera







news.hardrock.com













*Hard Rock Hotel and Casino / Gensler
Location: Ellinikon, Athens
Height: Approximately 200 meters
5* Hotel, Casino, Theater, conference and exhibition center, spa and wellness center.
Developer: Hard Rock International with Gek - Terna
Estimated budget: 1 billion euros
Estimated completion: 2026*


*[ΦΩΤΟ] Δείτε πώς θα γίνει το νέο Καζίνο στο Ελληνικό από ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ – Hard Rock*


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

h-ttps://i.imgur.com/YxIUaYl.jpg











h-ttps://i.imgur.com/bMVXuL0.jpg


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Gensler, the architects of the Shanghai Tower, with their spectacular design for the Athens Integrated Resort and Casino just joined a club of renowned international architects who will shape the new era of the former Athens Airport. Kengo Kuma has been selected for the Riviera Galleria, Aedas for the Vouliagmeni mixed use Tower and commercial hub, Sasaki for the Ellinikon park and Foster and Partners for the Riviera Tower and the master plan of the entire under development plot. Closed architectural competitions were held at least for the Riviera Tower, the Riviera Galleria and the Commercial Hub and Tower.

A few days ago the CEO of Lamda Development revealed that Bjarke Ingels has designed a 50 meters high residential complex for the Ellinikon. I assume that a presentation of the project will be held soon but I think that I might have find it in the massive mock up of the Ellinikon already on display at the Experience Center.










Photo originally taken and posted by @vas8

Here in a cropped version focusing on the speculated BIG's complex facing the park. It is the only building that radically differs from the other placement mockups and resembles the characteristic architectural idiom of Bjarke Ingels we find in many of his residential buildings. In 2011 Bjarke Ingels unveiled his plan for a mixed used development in central Athens that was never realised mainly owing to the financial crisis. In 2019 a series of photos he posted in his personal Instagram account from the plot of the former Athens International airport caused a speculation for his involvement in the Ellinikon Project. Let's hope that this time his project will be realised.









BIG / The Holy Road, 2011
Kerameikos, Athens
BIG | Bjarke Ingels Group


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinikon Metropolitan Park / Sasaki
Local landscape architect: Doxiadis+*
www.sasaki.com






Home page2 new - doxiadis+ architecture and landscape







doxiadisplus.com





*Some new renderings from an article about the park in Ellinikon








*





























The Ellinikon Park: Έξυπνο, οικολογικό και προσβάσιμο σε όλους - Δείτε πώς θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο πάρκο της Αθήνας | LiFO


Το μεγαλύτερο παράκτιο πάρκο στην Ευρώπη γεννιέται στην καρδιά του Ελληνικού.




www.lifo.gr





*Photos of the completed section of the park already open to the public and located around the Experience Center.*









































































































The Ellinikon Experience Park


Ένα νέο αστικό πάρκο, με έκταση πάνω από 70 στρέμματα και σε κοντινή απόσταση από το κέντρο της Αθήνας.Μοιραστείτε ξεχωριστές στιγμές με την οικογένεια ή τους φίλους σας.




experiencepark.theellinikon.com.gr














″Experience Park″ το πρώτο έργο του Ελληνικού - ktirio.gr


Το αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο doxiadis+ σχεδίασε ένα σύγχρονο πάρκο πραγματοποιώντας το όραμα της εταιρείας "Lamda Development" και ολοκληρώνοντας έτσι το πρώτο έργο στην περιοχή του Ελληνικού. Σύμφωνα και με τον ιδρυτή των doxiadis+ Θωμά Δοξιάδη, το "Experience Park" έχει στον πυρήνα την...




www.ktirio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Greece Is Building a New $8 Billion Mega-City by the Sea. Get a First Look Here.
Set along the Athenian Riviera, the "Ellinikon" will be the largest sustainably built urban regeneration project in Europe’s history. 
By Michelle Gross *



> “The Ellinikon city reflects a new paradigm of living, working and enjoying life by the sea,” CEO of Greek real estate holding company LAMDA Development Odisseas Athanasiou exclusively told _Robb Report_.
> Set inside the largest of three airport hangars, the Experience Center is now providing a glimpse into what’s to come at the Ellinikon via a series of virtual exhibitions.
> “Located in a hangar designated as a Modern Monument by the Greek Ministry of Culture, the Ellinikon Experience Center heralds a new era for the future prosperity and innovation of Greece,” Athanasiou said. “It is the best way to experience the project right now, globally, that will change the way people think about smart urban development, sustainable retail, recreation, travel experiences and coastal living for years to come.”











Greece Is Building a New $8 Billion Mega-City by the Sea. Get a First Look Here.


Set along the Athenian Riviera, the “Ellinikon” will be the largest sustainably built urban regeneration project in Europe’s history.




robbreport.com





*The article has some great images of the Experience Center








The exterior of the Ellinikon Experience Center. *




































*Inside the Ellinikon Experience Center. *


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*A beautiful sculpture by the renowned Greek artist Alekos Fasianos was just installed in the Ellinikon Experience Park*. 









The Εllinikon


Στο #TheEllinikon #ExperiencePark τιμούμε έναν από τους σπουδαιότερους Έλληνες καλλιτέχνες, τον Αλέκο Φασιανό, με ένα επιβλητικό γλυπτό, εμπνευσμένο από το περίφημο έργο του «Ποδηλάτης σε μπαλκόνι»....




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*An $8.2 billion 'smart city' twice the size of Central Park is rising in Greece, complete with luxury homes for sale at New York prices. *








An $8.2 billion 'smart city' twice the size of Central Park is rising in Greece, complete with luxury homes for sale at New York prices. Take a look inside.


The development outside Athens will have 10,000 homes, shops, a marina, and 31 miles of walking and biking paths.




www.businessinsider.com













*The Ellinikon is an in-progress "smart city" that's coming to a former airport site near Athens.*
*It will have a large park, homes, hotels, shops, a marina, and 31 miles of walking and biking paths.*
*The first phase, which includes half of the park and coastal residences, will be complete in 2026.














*


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Progress: 21/8/2022


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Marina Residential Tower Development Plan 


























*
*November 22*
*







*
*February 23*
*







*
*February 24*
*







*
*May 24*








*October 24*








*March 25*








*June 25*








*December 25*








*February 26*
*







*
*Watch the video here:*
*The Project - The Ellinikon*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park / SASAKI*
*Landscape Architecture
Location: Ellinikon, Athens, Greece
Local architect: Doxiadis+
Sustainability Consulting & Lighting Design: Atelier Ten
Size: 600 acres
Targeting LEED Sites Gold and BREEAM 
Developer: Lamda Development 
The Ellinikon Project
Status: In progress*
*Awards: American Society of Landscape Architects, Colorado Chapter, President’s Award of Excellence—Analysis & Planning category 
Boston Society of Landscape Architects, Honor Award – Analysis & Planning*



> The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park is poised to become one of the most significant public spaces in Athens—an ambitious goal for a city celebrated for its iconic architecture and urban design. This park, however, is special. It will set a new standard for ecological restoration and will model a cutting-edge approach for the design, programming, and funding of future public parks across the world.
> 
> The design embraces the site’s abundant cultural heritage while establishing a 21st century ethos and identity for Athens that will resonate for the next 1,000 years. Once complete, the park will become the social heart of Athens and will provide novel experiences for visitors in a city that does not have a public park at this scale.
> *Learning from the Past and Looking to the Future*
> ...


The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park 















































































































































































































































































































Atelier Ten – Environmental Design Consultants + Engineers


We are environmental design consultants, finding ways for buildings to tread more lightly on the planet. We’re also building services engineers, we know our way around all the elements that bring structures to life, from pipes to ducts to wires.




www.atelierten.com













The Hellinikon Project Metropolitan Park Athens - doxiadis+ architecture and landscape







doxiadisplus.com













Sasaki


Sasaki is an interdisciplinary architecture, planning, landscape, and design firm with offices in Boston, Denver, New York, and Shanghai.




www.sasaki.com










The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Building Complex housing four associations of people with disabilities / Betaplan*
*Ellinikon, Athens*
*Budget: 15 million euros
Under construction
Developer: Lamda Development* 


















*Construction update: September 2022*
















Προχωρούν τα έργα στο Ελληνικό: Σχεδόν μισό δις μέχρι τέλος του 2023 στα ταμεία της Lamda από τις κατοικίες - iefimerida.gr


Οι εργασίες στο Ελληνικό προχωρούν και η Lamda Development αναμένει ήδη φέτος έσοδα 200 εκατ. ευρώ από τις συμβασιοποιήσεις των οικιστικών κομματιών του έργου, ενώ μέχρι το τέλος του 2023 θα μπουν στα ταμεία της εταιρείας συνολικά 450 εκατ. ευρώ.




www.iefimerida.gr













*Lamda Develpment's CEO Odisseas Athanasiou, and CDO Melina Paizi, welcomed leading international media representatives at the Experience Centre, Europe's largest visitor center and presented The Ellinikon plan: an envisioning of a new era of the Athenian Riviera, destined to become a global example of how to develop a sustainable, waterfront city.
The Experience Centre offered a glimpse into the vision of a connected, self-sustaining city-within-a-city, through interactive exhibitions and tours that bring the past, present and future of The Ellinikon together. *




































The Εllinikon


The Εllinikon, Ellinikón, Greece. 14,180 likes · 4,235 talking about this · 1,198 were here. Καλώς ήρθατε στο Ελληνικό! Το μεγαλύτερο έργο ανάπτυξης στην Ευρώπη γίνεται πραγματικότητα. Welcome to The...




www.facebook.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1445371599292130


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Documentary - The Symbol of Modern Greece
Sceenshots from the video*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The World’s Largest Coastal Park Will Feature Stunning Architecture From Kengo Kuma and Fosters + Partners*
*The Ellinikon in Athens, Greece, will be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project, turning derelict land three times the size of Monaco into a new public park, business district, residential community, and more














*

















> On paper, the sprawling 1,532-acre Ellinikon promises to be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project. By 2025, when phase one of three is scheduled for completion, it will stitch an all-new public park (dubbed The Ellinikon Park) the size of Monaco into a new business district, residential community, and coastal attraction. And all of it will be done with the implementation of the most advanced smart infrastructure available for a sustainable future. If this seems like a daunting task, it is. That’s why the developers brought to the table masterminds Kengo Kuma, Fosters + Partners, Aedas, and Sasaki, whose collective experience radiates throughout the project.
> 
> “My family lived in the adjacent suburbs of the former airport,” says Antoinette Nassopoulos-Erickson, an architect, urban designer, and senior partner at Fosters + Partners. “When the airport closed down, everybody had eyes on it for a long time to see what might become of it. The possibilities seemed endless.” Nassopoulos-Erickson’s team was instrumental in designing a defining anchor for the project: the 656-foot-tall Riviera Tower. Set to be Greece’s tallest building, the residential tower will feature a striking verdant facade. “Everything in architecture is a response to the culture of the place. Riviera Tower is no different, which is why we chose to have the towers mimic the extensive green public realm of the new park.”
> 
> Located along the coastline and providing tenants uninterrupted views of the sea, the slim structure is set to achieve a LEED Gold rating, as it will save 35% more energy than a conventional building of a similar size. “With Riviera Tower, there’s a constant dialogue between the inside and outside world,” says Nassopoulos-Erickson. “Consider the private balconies on each floor. They are shaded overhangs, which both tether the building to the environment while also helping to cool the internal spaces as well. Biophilic architecture has been around for centuries for this very reason.”

































The World’s Largest Coastal Park Will Feature Stunning Architecture From Kengo Kuma and Fosters + Partners


The Ellinikon in Athens, Greece, will be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project, turning derelict land three times the size of Monaco into a new public park, business district, residential community, and more




www-architecturaldigest-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*








Abandoned Greek airport to be transformed into a 600-acre coastal park*


> *An eye to the past*
> Some of the site's history will be preserved in its new form. The 1960s terminal hall designed by renowned Finnish-American architect Eero Saarinen, will stay standing, as will the massive runway light poles. More than 300,000 square feet of concrete and tarmac from former runways will be repurposed into benches and paving and other uses.
> This "upcycling" approach helps to bolster the park's environmental credentials, said Grove: "We're using what we have on site through all this beautiful concrete -- these 30-inch-thick, concrete slabs with marble aggregate the size of golf balls." He added that they will also try to minimize carbon emissions once the park opens, by using an all-electric maintenance fleet and organic fertilizers and pesticides.
> 
> ...



















Abandoned Greek airport to be transformed into a 600-acre coastal park


Athens' former international airport is set to become the Ellinikon Metropolitan Park.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Urban Utopia in Athens: A First Look at The Ellinikon*
*Heralded as the largest regeneration project in all of Europe, The Ellinikon is poised to become a new modern landmark in Greece’s capital city. On a recent visit, Prestige got a first-hand look at the many things the developers behind this massive “smart city” project have planned. *








Urban Utopia in Athens: A First Look at The Ellinikon


Billed as the largest regeneration project in all of Europe, The Ellinikon is set to become a new modern landmark in Greece's capital city.




www.prestigeonline.com














> Other exceptional aspects of The Ellinikon include the approximately 85,000 new jobs it will create upon completion, and the architectural breakthroughs it promises, such as erecting the first true high-rises in Greece. Before The Ellinikon was granted special permission, the maximum height for new buildings was restricted to roughly 16 to 24 metres, depending on the location and other parameters. At Ellinikon, five high-rise buildings are planned, with the luxurious Riviera Tower set to rise 200 metres above sea level.
> 
> Designed by the British architectural firm Foster + Partners, the Riviera Tower will feature a collection of one- to five-bedroom residences, plus a few penthouse units, offering residents spectacular views as well as easy access to the beach and the upgraded, 400-berth marina (capable of welcoming superyachts). Also nearby will be the first integrated casino resort in Europe, a sleek new marina hotel and branded residences, and the Riviera Galleria shopping and lifestyle arcade, to be designed by Japanese architect Kengo Kuma.
> 
> The full project extends inland from the coast roughly 2.5km, all the way to Vouliagmenis Avenue, which is close to where the very futuristic looking Commercial Hub building, designed by the Hong Kong-based architectural firm Aedas, will be built (home, incidentally, to what will become the largest mall in Greece). And while there are many, many more aspects worth mentioning, the heart and soul of The Ellinikon is, without a doubt, Ellinikon Park, which lies at the centre of the entire project. This bio-diverse park – the first part of which should be completed by the end of 2025 – is almost twice as large as London’s Hyde Park, and offers a much-needed injection of green space into Athens as a whole.





















*The architectural renderings of The Ellinikon’s futuristic ‘Commercial Hub’ designed by AEDAS. *


----------



## SpyPat (Jan 30, 2019)

The Ellinikon Experience Park Christmas Lights in Athens, Greece:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Two venues of the 2004 Olympics that were part of the Helliniko Olympic Complex, the Helliniko Indoor Arena and Fencing Hall, were torn down last Summer.

Source:iEidiseis.gr.


----------

